# BarceloNeta



## Ivonne do Tango

Buenas,

Disculpen, no hablo una gota de Catalán.
Quisiera saber cuántos significados tiene "neto/a" en catalán.

En español de Argentina, el término existe y es utilizado para discriminar el Salario Bruto del Salario Neto que percibe un empleado en actividad laboral.  El salario bruto es aquel que no tiene discriminados los aportes sociales e impositivos que exige el Estado, mientras que el neto es resultado del salario bruto con las discriminaciones realizadas (es decir, el dinero que queda en mano).

En pocos casos se puede utilizar para calificar algo que fue depurado, pero como son tan pocos los casos en que fuera de "Salario" son utilizados, no se me ocurren ejemplos.

La pregunta es Neto en catalán tiene el significado de "limpio" literalmente (libre de suciedad) y en cuantos contextos más se puede utilizar? He visto el slogan que se utiliza en Catalunya en los camiones de limpieza: BarceloNeta...  En Buenos Aires es "Buenos Aires Limpia"  Siempre copiando todo nosotros!

Muchas gracias
Salutacions a tots


----------



## Agró

*Limpio*, en catalán, se dice "net" en masculino y "neta" en femenino.


----------



## merquiades

Hola, como quieres saber todos los significados, "net" y "neta" también significan "nieto" y "nieta" en catalán.  Bueno, por si te sirve....  ¡Saludos!


----------



## Agró

Cuidado que no se escriben ni se pronuncian igual (net/nét, neta/néta). Del DCVB:

NÉT, NÉTA _m. __i f.: _cast. _nieto. _
|| *1. *Fill o filla d'un fill o filla. Lla hon sabia que eren les regines nores sues e sos néts, Muntaner Cròn., c. 17. La filla del duch de Bar, néta del rey de França, Pere IV, Cròn. 393. 
|| *2. *Descendent a comptar dels fills del fill. Trenta-novena | vint-y-cinquena | de mi fon néta | per línia dreta, Spill 11777. Es que encara la néta dels fers alarbs jo sóc, Llorente Versos 57.
_Nét: _llin. existent a Barc., Granollers, St. Esteve de Palautordera, Mallorca, etc.
    Refr.*—a) *«Als néts, bons pets»: indica que els néts ja no solen merèixer gaire l'estimació dels avis (Alcoi).*—b) *«Entre cul i cleta, es fica una néta»: significa que en qualsevol ocasió pot aparèixer una dificultat.
    Fon.: nét (or., occ., val., bal.).
    Intens.: _netet, -eta._
    Etim.: la forma femenina _néta _ve d'un llatí vulgar *nĕpta, mat. sign., i la masculina _nét _és formació analògica damunt la femenina _néta. _(Cf. REW 5892).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Gracias Agró, comentaba que no hablo ni sé catalán pero puedo entenderlo escrito (de hecho configuro en catalán el Quaderns Digitals). Visto que net/nét - neta/néta se pronuncian diferentes, quedé realmente intrigada en saber cuál es la diferencia fonética entre ambas.
Es decir, net es tan cortita, es un monosílabo que tiene sólo una vocal, quisiera que me expliquen, aunque cueste, cómo suena una y otra.  

Nunca tuve la oportunidad de escuchar catalán, pero me imagino, por ese dejo de francés (y también de portugués) que tiene en el fondo, que esa e sin tilde (acento gráfico) debe sonar como una e baja, gutural, cerrada. Quizás la é suene abierta...?


----------



## Favara

A la contra, e oberta i é tancada. Encara que a determinades zones pronunciem ambdós tancades.


----------



## Agró

Net/neta (limpio, limpia), con e abierta /nέt/.
Nét/néta (nieto, nieta), con e cerrada /nét/.

Esto dice la norma, pero hay variantes regionales:
Fon.: nέt (pir-or., or., Maó, Alaró, Binissalem); nét (occ., val., alg.); nə́t (mall., Ciutadella, eiv.).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Y el acento gráfico agudo, en catalán, es señal de vocal cerrada siempre?
Es decir, marca la sílaba donde recae la tonicidad de la palabra (nét justo es monosílabo, no es el caso) y además señala que la vocal donde recae la tonicidad es cerrada?

Fundació por ejemplo...?
Analògica, o abierta? Acento grave indica apertura?


----------



## Agró

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Y el acento gráfico agudo, en catalán, es señal de vocal cerrada siempre?
> Es decir, marca la sílaba donde recae la tonicidad de la palabra (nét justo es monosílabo, no es el caso) y además señala que la vocal donde recae la tonicidad es cerrada?
> 
> Fundació por ejemplo...?
> Analògica, o abierta? Acento grave indica apertura?



Diría que es así (y tiene valor fonológico, puesto que sirve para distinguir significados). En los casos siguientes, y otros, se da esa duplicidad:
be (nombre de la letra 'b'; cordero
bé (bien)
deu (diez)
Déu (Dios)


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Muchas gracias a todos!

Adéu


----------



## replicante7

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Nunca tuve la oportunidad de escuchar catalán, pero me imagino, por ese dejo de francés (y también de portugués) que tiene en el fondo, que esa e sin tilde (acento gráfico) debe sonar como una e baja, gutural, cerrada. Quizás la é suene abierta...?



Nét y néta, pronuciacions, Ivonne: http://es.forvo.com/search-ca/net/

Salutacions.


----------

